# Dozer line



## malmon (Feb 24, 2009)

hi! I own a 4 month old male pitbull, i just want to ask if you know anything about dozer line-musclehead.i just wanted to know more about this bloodline because the sire of my pit has the same bloodline.the owner of the sire told me that it came all the way from chicago.thanks for the info in advance!


----------

